# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  AVR VS. PIC

## signesss

Vai kāds var īsumā izstāstīt ar ko atšķiras viens tips no otra???

----------


## karloslv

Tu ko, referātu no mūsu atbildēm raksti?

Atšķiras, piemēram, ar nosaukumu un ražotāju. Ar ko atšķiras Audi no Opel?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Te ir bijuši ļoti daudz strīdu topiku starp atmel un pic aizstāvjiem.
Atmelim ir samērā kruts chips atmega8 ar 20 pāri kājām, normālu jaudu, daudz funkcijām un ļoti zemu cenu. Tur PICam švaki ar konkurenci, savukārt PIC ir interesanti 18F sērijas mikrokontrolieri ar USB un draudzīgu cenu.

Atmel programeri var dabut par ~ 35$. Pic programeri (debugeri) par ~50 naudinam.

Bet tā neaarko daudz neatšķiras. Ar abiem var izdarīt vienu un to pašu un kods arī daudz neatšķirsies (zem C)

Beefs

----------


## ansius

AVR vs. PIC ir tas pats kaa MAC vs. PC

katrams savs, man piem labaka atmel patiik, liekas logjiskaaks. saakumam nevajag neko iipashi jaudiigu...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

hahahah! AVR vs PIC ir MAC vs PC!  ::  Nu tuulinj tev saaks %#%# virsuuu, ka nevis MAC vs PC bet gan PC vs MAC!  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu jā par šito jau ir daudz rakstīts, un rezultātā AVR picu saliek, uz ātrumu un iznstrukciju skaitu, jo lai uzkodētu vien un to pašu AVR vaig mazāk instrukcijas, ja kodē Asmā tad to var īpaši labi redzēt un just, ar C kodējot neko nepamanīsiet, tur viss izskatās vienāds. 
Tas protams ir tikai paša processora kodolu salīdzinājums, par perifērijām šeit runa vēl neiet, un tur nav nekādu lielu atšķirību.
avr kodolam veiktsēja un arī jaudas patēriņš ir mazāks nekā PIC, tas tādēļ kad iet ar zemāku clock frekvenci un izpilda 1 instrukciju 1 cock, picam vaig 4 clock ciklus priekš 1 instrukcijas tātad 4x neefektīvāka arhitektūra, protams viņi tur to jaudu iekš silikona var regulēt, bet ja salīdzinātu pa tiešo abus divus kodolus taisītus vienā tehnoloģiskā processā es domāju ka AVR patērētu mazāk enerģijas nekā PIC, tieši uz 4x zemāks clock frekvences + 32 darba reģisti dotu savu iegūldījumu instrukciju skaita samazinājumam.

Tīri teorētiski šādu kodolu energo patēriņa testu varētu uztaisit iekš FPGA ieliekot tur AVR, un PIC kodolus un tad apskatītes ko rāda Power analizātors, ja abiem kodoliem būtu vienāds tranzistoru skaits tad AVR būtu 4x efektīvāks, bet man liekās ka AVR kodolam būs vairāk tranzistoru nekā PIC, bet diez vai tas cipars ir virs 4x. varbūt kāds šito zin cik PIC procim ir tie tranzisotri un cik AVR ?? 
ar loģikas proču kodoliem ir tā ka tur nāk klāt jau perifērijas piespraustas pir kodola ar viņu datu līnijām, un kā kādam veselam procim, līdz ar to lai dabūtu kādu godīgu salīdzinājumu jāgriž nost visas perifērijas un jātstāj tikai pliks kodols, apmēram tā kā specializētajiem fpga pročiem, kur ir pliki kodoli

----------


## egilssk

Epi, vai vienkāršāk nebūtu nomērīt patēriņu reāliem procesoriem ar vienādiem uzdevumiem?

----------


## Epis

Tas tā ir grūti izdarāms, jo katrs no viņiem ir taisīts savā processā ar visādām fičām, piemēram es te atradu PIC18F87J11 pie 48Mhz aktīvajā režimā patērē (3,3V) patērē 13-23ma, 
bet AVR kā Atmega325 8Mhz pie 3,3V patērē 4ma, un ātrāk tas čips neiet reāli vaidzētu salīdzināt ATmegu ar 12Mhz ātrumu, un tad barošanas spriegums jau jāņem 4.5V un tad 12Mhz ir 9ma  ja AVR pie 3.3V ietu līdz tiem 12Mhz tad būtu kautcik godīgs salīdzinājums bet tākā tā nav tad nevar salīdzināt, līdz ar to vienīgais Tīri GODĪGAIS ir salīdzināt abus divus proča kodolus vienādā tehnoloģiskā processā, un to var izdaīt ar loģikas simulātoriem(ko izmanto čipu ražotāji), un +- arī ar FPGA simulātoriem.

----------


## dmd

uztaisa progu, kas teiksim mirgo ledu ar 1 khz frekvenci un mēra uz nebēdu. abi kontrolieri dara vienu un to pašu.

----------


## Epis

Šeit Vidaks no AVRTV par AVR  vēsturi un kā tas viss sākās  ::  
http://www.avrtv.com/2007/09/09/avrtv-special-005/

bet vispār ja pēc būtības tad PIC ir ļoti veca (faktiski pirmā arhitektūra) kas tikai taisīta tā lai vairāk izmantotu RAm atmiņu, nekā tranzistorus, tādeļ arī viņai nav Darba reģistru, + jo mazāk tranzistoru jo labāk tā bija toreiz kādā ~1985gadā, 

bet ejot laikam tehnoloģijas palika labākas un vairs nebīj starpības taisīt atmiņu kā ram bloku vai arī kā reģistrus no tranzistoriem, un tādēļ arī radās jauns prcis AVR, kur īslaicīgās infomrācijas datus vairs neglabāja RAm atmiņā bet gan darba reģistros (32) un šādi katram reģistram var piekļūt momentāni 1 clock ciklā, un uzreiz 2 vai pat vairākiem gabaliem, lidz ar to šis procis ir nākošās paaudzes, kas pēc būtības ir labāks par PIC.
Ja jau PIC arhitektūra būtu tik izcili laba tad visi tā taisītu pročus, bet redz ka neviens jaunais procis (pēdējos 10-15gadus) netiek taisīts šādā stilā kad 1 instrukcija aizņem 4 un vairāk clock ciklus, tur pretī tagat ir proči kuri 1 clock ciklā ar dziļu Pipline un daudz ALU izpilda 1-8 instrukcijām (kā piemērs tas TI DSP GFLOP čips tam ir 8 aritmētiskās vienības, kas var izdarīt 8 darbibas 1 ciklā), 
tādēļ PIC arī ir MORĀLI novecojis procis, jaunie PIC24, un augstāk jau tiek taisīti pēc mūdienīgas arhitektūras ar 1 instrukciju 1clock tas ir labi, un tie ir normāli proči, lai gan jau 16 un 32 bit, nevis 8bit. 

Līdz ar to es nevienam nevaru ieteikt izmantot PIC18 un zemākus jo tā ir vēsture un vairs neatbilst mūsdienu tehnoloģiskam līmenim, tas ka viņi tiek ražti, ir apsveicami, bet ātri vai vēlu viņi izzudīs. es varētu ieteikt darboties ar kādu AVR 8/16bit , vai arī MSP430 šis ir 16bit, vai ARM7 (32bit) tur pat arī ir 1$ cortex M3 šie ir mūdienīgi moderni proči ar labām arhitektūrām  ::

----------


## Vikings

Ar tādu attieksmi vispār nevienu proci nav vērts izvēlēties. Tāpat pēc laika viņš būs novecojis un nevienam nevajadzīgs.

----------


## Velko

Mana izvēle mikrokontrolleros bija samērā interesanta. Vienkārši meklēju aparātu, kuru varētu programmēt (pēc profesijas esmu programmētājs, tā ka meklēju manām domām atbilstošu arhitektūru). PICmicro likās, kā bakstīt pašam sev ar nazi (ja precīzāk - vispirms pārlikt nazi W reģistrā un tikai tad durt  ::  ). 

Lai nu kā - AVR idejas man pieleca 5 minūšu laikā. Tā arī  mans avatars izsaka to, kam dodu priekšroku  ::

----------


## Epis

Man bīj tieši tas pats bet es sāku mācītes mikrenes ar PIC un kamēr sapratu kas tur notiek ar to stūlbo darba reģistru pagāja mēnesis, un kad izdomāju pāriet uz AVR 1 dienas laikā sapratu visus darbības principus un bīju šausmīgi priecīgs ka vairs nav jāčakarējās ar to W reģistra bakstīšanu. 

Bet nu es tagat pāreju uz Coretx-M3, faktiski šitas procis patērē gandrīz tik pat jaudu cik parasts PIC18, (kādas 40ma) pie pilniem apgriezieniem, vienīgi viņam tie apgriezieni ir gandrīz 2x lielāki 72Mhz un vidēji 1.2 instrukcijas 1clk ciklā + 32bit operācijas, un hardware dalītājs.
šitas pēc cenas/jaudas/effektivitātes saliek itin vissus pročus kurus es līdz šim esu redzējis (pat 3.15$ LPC2101 kurš bīj mans favorīts līdz šim).

Ir tā kad jebkurš jaunais arhitektūras procesors saliek vecos, jo neviens tač netaisīs tādu procesoru kurš būs sliktāks par veco, līdz ar to rodās tāda situācija ka vecās paaudzes proči reāli nav konkurētspējīgi ar jaunās, un PIC16,18 ir dinozauri, AVR vidēji vecs, un cortex-M3 ir galīgi jauns apmēram ~ 1-1.5 gadiem. un šis ir speciāli būvēts lai aizstātu vecos 8-16bit čipus, to sauc par migrāciju no 8 uz 32/16 bitu pročiem  ::

----------


## egilssk

Es laikam atkārtošos, bet mikroprocesoru izvēlas nevis pēc jaudas/cenas, bet piemērotāko konkrētam uzdevumam.
Mūsu kantoris gadā pielieto vairāk kā 1k PIC18LFxxxx un vēl neviens nav bijis brāķis vai izgājis no ierindas (iekārtas strādā skarbos režīmos).
Nopietnās izstrādēs mainīt procesorus nav tik vienkārši, jo
1)Lietotāju neintresē, kāds procesors izmantos.
2) Laiks 
-jāapgūst procesors
-jāpārraksta softs
-jātestē softs
kopā tas ir apmēra 6 - 9 mēneši.
3)Nauda (kompilatori, debugueri un programatori). Tas ir vairāki tūstoši Ls.

p.s. Informācija tiem, kas REĀLI strādā. PIC18F87J11 neiet uz 48MHz (pats iekritu, jo tikai pēc 1. dienas čakara izlasīju error data. Starp citu MICROCHIP korekti uzrāda savu procesoru kļūdas.

Pirms kāda laika biju uz ARROWS rīkoto semināru par CORTEX-M3. Izskatās, ka pēc tam kad tas tiks pieslīpēts (novērtas kļūdas), būs ļoti pievilcīgs procesors.

----------


## Epis

Ja skatās no biznesa puses tad protams ir visādi faktori kas jāņem vērā, un ja vienreiz izvēlies kādu processora arhitektūru tad arī uz tās strādā kādus 10gadus, savādāk svaidīties no vienas uz otru nav ekonomiski izdevīgi, tad ja viss apmierina un nav īpašas vajadzības pēc kā labāka.

Faktiski pēc topika nosaukuma šeit tiek salīdzināti PIC, ar AVR, un man nav šaubu ka AVR ir labāks tikai tāpēc ka procesors kā tāds ir uz pusi jaunāks par PIC, līdz ar to taisits pēc paviem citiem principiem, kas vairāk atbilst mūsdienu prasībām.

Beigās Katram pašam jādomā ko viņš grib, un vēlās, ja viņam pietiek ar to ka māk programmēt tikai PIC18 čipus un nekad mūžā nevaidzēs neko citu kodēt tad lai kodē savus PIcus, citiem atkal gribās zināt iemēģināt, apskatītes ko vairāk par vienu PIC18,16.

----------


## egilssk

Epi, es strādāju ar mikroprocesoriem jau tad, kad tu vēl nebiji piedzimis un esmu izstrādājis iekārtas sākot no 8080 un beidzot uz ARM bāzētiem procesoriem un tas man ir maizes darbs. Ja tu domā, ka uzbūvējot vienu krāsni, esi kļuvis par kruto programētāju, tad dziļi maldies.
Starpība ir tā, ka es sev maizi ar teorētisku spriedelēšanu  nevaru nopelnīt.

----------


## Epis

Ar ko tad PICs tik īpaši izceļās uz pārējo 8 bit mikreņu fona, ka tas ir viss labākais mikrokontrollieris ar kuru strādāt un pelnīt naudu ?? 
kā zināms mazās mikrenītes ražo baigi daudz firmas (virs 30) un PICam konkurentu ir ļoti ļoti daudz, bez AVR ir vēl daudz ļoti populāru un savā veidā jau ilgi pastāvējušu mikreņu  (kādi 10gadi), kas vainas tām mikrenēm, viņas nav pietiekami iztestētās, un drošas, vai arī vaina ir pašās firmās un viņu servisā.

Gribās zināt kur ir tas Microchip pārsvars pār citām mikreņu firmām ?

----------


## egilssk

Ta beidzot jautājums par par tēmu!
Es jau teicu, ka nav labāku vai sliktāku procesoru.
Kāpēc mēs izmantojam MICROCHIP-
-nēsmu sastapis rūpnīcas brāķi.
-ja nav programisku kļudu, tad stabils darbs
-izturīgi, vēl nevienu nēsmu nosvilinājis, kat gan ir pielikti lielāki spriegumi un pretējas polaritātes. Starp citu man ir PIC16F876, kuram uz analogo ieeju padevu +24V, korpusā caurums, ports A nestrādā, viss pārējais strādā.
-parunājot ar rūpnīcu automātikas inženieriem, tie apgalvo, ka iekārtās, kur izmantoti MICROCHIP ir mazāk problēmu kā ATMEL.
-liekas, ka MICROCHIP ir traucējumnoturīgāki par ATMEL (ja tavā pirmajā konstrukcijā, kuras foto tu biji ielicis forumā, būtu MICROCHIP, tā visticamāk strādātu).

----------


## Epis

Parto kvalitāti un drošumu man liekās ka priekš tam ir tie speciālie Kvalitātes standarti kā AEC-Q100 automotive qualification,
un ja čipam ir piešķirts tāds standarts tad viņu var izmantot ierīcēs, kur jābūt 100% garantījai ka čips strādās, visādās lidmašīnās, drošības sistēmās un tā tālāk, ja šī standarta nav tad čipam nav garantījas ka viņš patiešām strādās bez kļūdām. 

varbūt ka  Microchip ir vēl kāds unikālāks kvalitātes standarts, kas viņu izceļ pārējo fonā, jo tas ARC-Q100 ir gan AVR, gan arī fpga čipiem un arī manai ciklon3 arī ir šis kvalitātes standarts. tākā tas nav nekas unikāls.

kaut kādām nopietnākām kvalitātes īpašībām vai īpašākiem standartam tač ir jābūt !,  kas padara microchip mikrenes pārākas par citām, kautvai labāks tehnoloģiskais process? 
man nepietiek ar to ka kāds pasaka tas ir labāks kvalitatīvāks par to un to. man vaig pierādījumu tam ka tā patiešām ir, ja kāds tādu ieliks, tad es atzīšu to ka Micročip ir labākā, pārākā 8bit mikrene  :: , ja nav pierādījumu tad nekā es savas domas, uzskatus tik vienkārši nemainu!

----------


## Lemings

Ko Tu Epi cepies, man liekas, Egils pietiekami skaidri apskaidroja savu viedokli. Neviens Tev neiek tos Picus lietot.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, tu ko gaidi, kad kāds tev noliks priekšā kādu standartu, kuru izgājis Microchip? Taču standarti tagad vairāk kā saprašanas, katrs izdomā kādu savu standartu lai tikai krānu pastaipītu citu priekšā. Tu vienkārši neesi reāli strādājis ar dažādiem procesoriem, dažādām firmām (pāris ieprogrammēti procesori neskaitās), neesi tos testējis reālajā dzīvē dažādos apstākļos. Salasīties var visu ko, bet vai tas reāli atbilst patiesajai dzīvei to var pārbaudīt tikai dzīvē. Un ar laiku arī sakrājas statistika par to, kas strādā labāk.

----------


## egilssk

Epi, man nekas tev nav jāpierāda, es ceru ka kāds cits arī lasa šo forumu un kuru tas intresē!

----------


## Mosfet

Egilsk tavos argumentos nav tādi vārdi ka mega, giga, super.............. un viss cits kas ir reklāmas lapās 
Pāerējo infu Epis nelasa. Viņš taču ir teorētiķis un izgudrotājs.

Bet nopietnāk -piekrītu Egilssk ka picam tiešām porti ir izturīgi pat pie 530 V īslēguma IGBT tiltos izdeg pats ports bet citi porti strādā ,ko nevar teikt par DSP. Tāpat PIC pieļauj vislielāko barošnas pulsāciju līmeni, kad DSP jau ir ieciklējies uz restartu, pic strādā.
PIcam ir daudz labas infas( aplikācijas), kas nav tik mazsvarīgi.

----------


## Epis

Saprotiet mani neintresē tās leģendas, nostāsti, mīti, modernās elektroniķu pasakas, runājiet lūdzu konkrēti par to kādas īpašibas ir tam PIC mikrokontrollierim pēc režotāju specifikācijām, kas nav citiem un padara PICus pārākus.
Ja viņam ir tāda SUPER īpašiba ka pieliekot kādu lielu spriegumu pie kādas Io iejas tā nodeg un pārējais čips no tā necieš un turpina darbu, tad parādīet, kur tas rakstīts PIC dokumentācijā, un izcelts ka tieši ar to PIC ir pārāks pār citiem !!
Es personīgi to IO sadegšanas īpašibu, nevērtēju augsti, jo ja patiešām ir tādas problēmas tad projektējot plati tur vaidzēja starp IO likt Optoizolātoru vai kādu icopuler mikro transformātoru. 

Kādu uztrauc Spreiguma svārstības ? 
Nutad Lūk Skatamiem kuriem čipiem ir viss lielākā Spreiguma Amplitūda (no zemākā VCC līmeņa līdz standart 5.5V augstāk nav jēga skatītes!).
skatamies mikrenes kuras iet uz pēc iespējas zemākiem voltu līmeņiem.

PIC 18  Izpētīju visu PIC18 katalogu un neatradu nevienu kas iet no 1.8v līdz 5.5v bet bīj pilns ar 2v-5.5v čipiem.
skatos PIC 16 un šeit parādās 5ci modeļi, kas iet no 1.8v līdz 5.5v bet Akvai šitos čipus nopirkt nevar ti ir Future production tātad vēl tikai izstrādes stadījā, kad sāks masveida rāžošanu es nezinu. 

AVR skatos un ko es redzu puse no AVR iet no 1.8V līdz 5.5v  Vai nav skaisti, AVR saliek PICus pa 0.2 voltiem.  ::  

Reālajā dzīvē tas izskatītos tā ja būtu sistēma ar PIC(min VCC=2V) čipu un AVR(min VCC=1.8V) tad bez šaubām ja sistēmā sāktu krist spriegums tad AVR strādās ilgāk nekā PICs, jo viņš iet uz zemākiem sprieguma līmeņiem, līdz ar to AVR ir UZVAR PICu  ::  

Atkārtoju vēlreiz vai kādam ir zināmi kādi nopietni tehniskie parametri, ar kuriem PICs izceļās starp citām mikrenēm ???

----------


## M_J

Protams, ka kontrolieris nebūtu jādarbina dažādos ekstremālos, nedokumentētos režīmos. Tāpēc brīnos par Epi, kurš savās konstrukcijās to vien tik dara, lai kontrolieri nokautu, un te pēkšņi viņam kontroliera spēja to visu paciest liekas mazsvarīga. Bet ja par Atmel vai Pic - agrāk strādāju ar Pic, tagad ar Atmel, maiņa nenotika idejiskās pārliecības dēļ, tur bija citi iemesli. Nevaru, kreklu plēšot, teikt, ka viens vai otrs ir labāks - katram savas priekšrocības un trūkumi.

----------


## Mosfet

Epi vai tu maz vari kaut cik apjēg kas notiek īslēguma laika. Ja tev būtu kau kāda sajēga, kāpēc bieži nav iespējams izmantot izolētos kanālus- to aparakstā stulbās grāmatās, ko tu nelasi jo tev ir hipersimulatori un Internets . Vai tu reāli esi salīdzinājis  konkrētā darbībā PIc un atmeli. Es esmu un mani ir argumenti par PIC. Man piemērotāks ir PIC, manām vajadzībām. Man pie kājas ka varbūt Atmel strādā atrāk vai tērē mazāk. Manas problēmas atrisina PIC-kas ir stulbs ,lēns un citādi sūd........, salīdzinot arAtmeli tavā skatijumā jo Atmelis neiztur daudzus punktus konkrētajā vajadzībā.Nav pasaulē vel izdomāts super kristāls kas spēj visu, ir piemērotāki kristāli konkrētai darbībai kas apmierina katkādu konkrētu uzdevumu. Es un mani kolēģi izvēlējušies Pic18f4431 asinhrono motoru vadībai. Tāpēc ka tas ir piemērotāks par analoģisku Atmel.

Tavās smadzenēs neeksistē jēdziens piemērots kristāls -tev svarīgi ir hiper, mega, giga un ...........,   resursus kurus tu pat nemāki izmanto tikai sapņo ka kaut kas izdosies-krāsns jau tev regulēja nu teiksim sūd..... ar tavu atmeli, to pašu varēja veikt arī parasts bimetāl termostāts. Kaut ko sagramsti pa datu lapām jo bieži pat nezini to fisko jēgu. Kau vai par sprieguma pulsāciju nevis svārstībām iepriekšējā postā

Un salīdzināt Atmel un Pic ir tāpāt ka salīdzināt kreiso ar labo kāju.

----------


## Epis

Ja pieskarās visādām Reklāmas tēmām un apskatās kas tad īsti ved masīvākas reklāmas kampaņas tad Micročip būs viens no līderiem, visos viņu rakstos pārsvarā tiek teikts ka viņi ir viss labākie, un tā tālāk, es to sauktu par ļoti labu mārketingu, es esu lasījis dažus raktus kur tiek apgalvots tieši pretējais, un PIC18,16 tiek saukti kā aizvēsturiski čipi, kuriem sen jau ir laiks pazust, un tas protams ir sava veida fenomens ka tik arhitektūriski novecojis, mūsdienām neatbilstoš proccors, vēljoprojām tirgojās un ir viens no vairāk pārdotākajiem čipiem pasaulē, 
Un es tagat mēģinu izprast kas ir tas PIC lielais noslēpums, Veiksmes atslēga ? 
viennozīmīgi tā nav paša processora arhitektūra, tātad kas tas ir ?? kautkāds Super tehnoloģiskais "Lož necauršaujams" process ar visādām Mistiskām īpašibām. 




> Epi vai tu maz vari kaut cik apjēg kas notiek īslēguma laika.


 PRotams ka es nezinu, nēsu nekad par tādu lietu domājis, jo man nav bījusi nekāda vajadzība kautko slēgt uz īso. bet gribētu zināt kas tur īsti notiek ja salaiž uz īso.

----------


## egilssk

Epi, te veči nav procesoru izsvēlējušies pēc reklāmām, bet reāli melnām mutēm testējuši. Neviens nav forumā teicis, ka MICROCHIPS ir labāks, bet gan to, ka konkrētajos pielietojumos piemērotāks.

----------


## dmd

epi, ir daudzas lietas, ko tu laikam nesapratīsi nekad mūžā. 
kāpēc cilvēki lieto tādas aizvēsturiskas tehnoloģijas kā bipolāros tranzistorus, maiņkondensatorus, kāpēc intel 80386 pārstāja ražot tikai pagājušogad.

es domāju, cilvēki ir vienkārši pieraduši lietot picu, kādreiz iemācījušies un neredz sevišķu vajadzību migrēt, ja viņus apmierina to darbība. nav visi tādi, kas gribētu mopēdā ielikt pašu jaunāko 100+ zirgspēku dzinēju.

----------


## egilssk

Epi, spriežot pēc skcreenšotiem tev nav WINDIWS VISTA, kapeeeeeec !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Epis

Gribat palasīt kas īsti ir iekšā silikona līmenī PICos un AVR iejat šajā linkā 
http://www.flylogic.net/blog/?p=23
Tur dzeki ar skābēm noēd čipa ārējo silikona apvelku piekļūst pie pašas mikrenes un tad ar skābi ņem nost pa vienam metāla slānim un pēta čipa iekšas, un protams šādi viņi arī uzlauž visas doršības atslēgas un tā tālāk, un viņi kā profesionāļi uzlauza visus PICus, bet AVR  bīj čipi kurus uzlauzt nevarēja (jaunākie), un viņi atzina ka AVR iekšas ir labākais ko viņi ir redzējuši.

šeit ir apraksts par viss drošāko PIC čipu sēriju un izrādās ka tā tomēr ir uzlaužama http://www.flylogic.net/blog/?p=21
un šeit viņu secina ka Atmega169P ir viss drošākais processors kādu viņi jebkad ir redzējušu http://www.flylogic.net/blog/?p=15

Man personīgi nav ko teikt, nevienā vietā netika uzslavēta kāda no Microchip proču ražošanas tehnoloģijām, tieši pretēji, tur bīj uzslavēts Atmel labais tehnoloģiskais proccess un smukās arhitektūras, + daudz labāka drošība salīdzinot ar Microchip un tas netikai attiecās uz 8bit čipiem bet arī uz 32bit viņi novērtēja ARM7 čipus daudz augstāk nekā PIC 32bit čipus, tākā Tehnoloģiskais process ATmelim ir daudz labāks nekā Microchip, tā vismaz saka tie eksperti, ja kāds var atrast vēl kādu linku kur salīdzina PIC ar AVR silikona līmenī tad liekat es gribu palasīt.

----------


## Vikings

Offtopic:
Tie cilvēki no Flylogic.net taču izskatās pilnīgi slimi! Nu bāc, rakties tik dziļi mikroshēmās līdz pat kristālam un vēl meklēt vietas, kas par kaut ko konkrētu atbild... Pat nebiju domājis, ka kaut kas tāds vispār tiek darīts...

----------


## egilssk

Par drošību- es būt priecīgs , ja manas iekārtas par baigo piķi kāds gribētu uzlauzt. 
Bet nopietni- mūsu iekārtās ir 70 - 90 Kb koda (PIC18LF6722). Ja nozags, es gribētu redzēt to programētāju, kas ar tādu ASM kodu tiks galā. Vienkāršāk ir uzrakstīt jaunu programmu.
Tas salīdzinājums arī nebija korekts, vecs PIC un jauns Atmel.
Savā laikā krievi visas savas mikroshēmas tā radīja (pat KP580ИK80 ir 8080).

----------


## Epis

Vēl varu pateikt ka man jau vienalga cik daudzi to PICus programmē, un lai programmē kautvai vēl 20gadus, vienkārši nepatīk ka kāds mēģina apgalvot ka tas PICs esot labākais kas vien var būt, bez reāliem faktiem.

----------


## egilssk

> vienkārši nepatīk ka kāds mēģina apgalvot ka tas PICs esot labākais kas vien var būt, bez reāliem faktiem.


 Bļin, te neviens cits bez tevis neko neapgalvo un reālie fakti ir tas, kas strādā iekārtās nevis datashītos.

----------


## Epis

> Bļin, te neviens cits bez tevis neko neapgalvo un reālie fakti ir tas, kas strādā iekārtās nevis datashītos.


 Tas ir vēl sliktāk ja neivens neko neapgalvo, jo tas nozīme ka jums trūkst faktu uz kuriem balstīt savu "mīstiskos" apgalvjomus. 

Diskusījai vairs nav jēgas, jo esu nosaucis visus manzināmos faktus,(no jūsu puses ir 0 fakti), ar kuriem var salīdzināt pašus AVR,PIC čipus, ir arī ekspertu (uzlauzēju) viedoklis par čipa ražošanas tehnoloģiskajiem processiem , drošību pret uzlaušanu, līdz ar to lemjiet paši kas īsanībā ir labāks PIC, vai AVR !

----------


## Vikings

> -nēsmu sastapis rūpnīcas brāķi.
> -ja nav programisku kļudu, tad stabils darbs
> -izturīgi, vēl nevienu nēsmu nosvilinājis, kat gan ir pielikti lielāki spriegumi un pretējas polaritātes. Starp citu man ir PIC16F876, kuram uz analogo ieeju padevu +24V, korpusā caurums, ports A nestrādā, viss pārējais strādā.
> -parunājot ar rūpnīcu automātikas inženieriem, tie apgalvo, ka iekārtās, kur izmantoti MICROCHIP ir mazāk problēmu kā ATMEL.


 A kā tad šito nosauksi ja ne par pieredzi un faktiem? Pesec jaunatklājējs, kaut ko sakarīgi uzlodē un tad sāc runāt.

----------


## ansius

ko jūs tur varat ņemties. @#$% kam patīk vai ir pieraduši lai lieto PIC. kam patik AVR lai to arii lieto. 

paraugam, vel jo projam ir tipogrāfijas kas lieto CorelDraw 9 lai gan ir Adobei InDesign kas ir daudz reiz spēcīgāks. 

ja kādam interesē kur var atmel sastapt, tad lai pajauc sadzīves tehniku vaļā. Elektrolux (AEG, Juno, Zanusi, Zanker) jaunajos modeļos (veļas mašīnās, nosūcējos ar sensoru vadību, traucenēs) iet iekšā prakstiski tikai AVR. un daudzi citi ražotāji sāk migrēt. 

prims tam ļoti populoārs bija 68HC11 serijas (vēl jo projam Ardo/Serviss/Upo lieto).

kāda konkrētā procesora izplatību nenosaka jau vinja jaudz vai iespējas, bet vis parējais. vai ražotājam ir vis nepieciešanais lai atīstītu savu produktu. gan SDK vide, gan programētāji. PIC ir ar vesturi un tur vis ir skaidrs un programeetaju uz katra stura var atrast, avr ir jauns un tur tas nav tik viegli. SDK ir lets un labs (http://www.kanda.com) bet latvijaa retaak sastopu kas zinaatu AVR, lielako ties visi zin PIC.

izvēli starp kontrolieriem viegli veikt kad sāc no nulles, velāk kad esi iesācis tad jau ir grūtāk. Un ja piem tik liels uzņēmums kā Elektrolux izdomāja migrēt uz AVR  tas liek aizdomāties, jo izdevumi droši vien ka tādai migrācijai bija ļoti lieli

----------


## Epis

> ja kādam interesē kur var atmel sastapt, tad lai pajauc sadzīves tehniku vaļā. Elektrolux (AEG, Juno, Zanusi, Zanker) jaunajos modeļos (veļas mašīnās, nosūcējos ar sensoru vadību, traucenēs) iet iekšā prakstiski tikai AVR. un daudzi citi ražotāji sāk migrēt. 
> 
> prims tam ļoti populoārs bija 68HC11 serijas (vēl jo projam Ardo/Serviss/Upo lieto).
> 
> kāda konkrētā procesora izplatību nenosaka jau vinja jaudz vai iespējas, bet vis parējais. vai ražotājam ir vis nepieciešanais lai atīstītu savu produktu. gan SDK vide, gan programētāji. PIC ir ar vesturi un tur vis ir skaidrs un programeetaju uz katra stura var atrast, avr ir jauns un tur tas nav tik viegli. SDK ir lets un labs (http://www.kanda.com) bet latvijaa retaak sastopu kas zinaatu AVR, lielako ties visi zin PIC.
> 
> izvēli starp kontrolieriem viegli veikt kad sāc no nulles, velāk kad esi iesācis tad jau ir grūtāk. Un ja piem tik liels uzņēmums kā Elektrolux izdomāja migrēt uz AVR  tas liek aizdomāties, jo izdevumi droši vien ka tādai migrācijai bija ļoti lieli


 Ansis pareizi saka ka pamazām vairākums no PIC18.16 sāk migrēt prom, vai pāriet uz viņu jaunajiem PIC24 kas jau ir normāli mūsdienīgi processori ar labu arhitektūru, bet ja paliek 8 bitos tad migrē uz AVR, vai citiem, tākā PIC slavas laiks ir sen, sen jau beidzies, un tam ir nopietni iemesli kurus es šeit topikā arī esu minējis, bet nepatīk tas ka daži izliekās ka tā nav un uz tik nopietnām Lietām faktoriem piever acis, protams PIC programmētāj veterānus var saprast viņiem ir čupa ar kodiem kurus izmanto un uz ar kuriem pelna naudu, bet iesādcējiem tādu kodu čupu nav un viņi mēģina izvēlēties savu Nākotnes platformu, kurai jābūt pēc iespējas labākai, lai kā minimums tuvākos 5-10 gadus nevaidzētu pāriet uz kādu citu čipu, līdz ar to nevaig čakarēt iesācējiem smadzenes ar Mistiskajām PIC īpašibām, kas nav minētas PIC dokumentācijā, es esu par to ka informačija tiek pasniegta tāda kādu to ir noteicis pats ražotājs, jo kurš gan labāk var zināt par Mikročipiem kā ne pats čipu ražotājs, un ticiet man ja ražotājs būtu PIcus taisījis tik īpašus tad viņš tās PIC īpašības būtu ĪPAŠI izcēlis savās dokumentācijās, bet tākā neviens neko tādu neizceļ tad nav ko man te bāzt batonus ausīs ka tādas īpašibas ir !!

----------


## sharps

epi!
saprotams ka viss pluust un mainaas. naak labaakas mikrenes un vecaas paarstaaj razhot. kaa tev pasham nepielec ka lai izmeeriitu T, spriegumu vai straavu nav vajadziibas peec krutaakas mikrenes. Ja manis izvirzitajaam prasiibaam atbilst dotaa mikrene tad es to njemu. ja man pietiek ar 2 portiem vajadziigaa uzdevuma veikshanai, tad ar to ir viss izteikts. FPGA ar 300 kaajaam ir pilniigi lieks. Triisfaazu motora vadiibai panjemshu DSP. Citam meerkjim buus kas cits. var jau njemt temperatuuras meerishanai rakstiit visual basicaa progu un kompis ar dual core cpu to meeriitu. bet 100 dazhaados punktos kas izmeetaati 1km raadisusaa pa objektu dators kalpostikai kaa informaacijas savaaceeja serveris, nekas vairaak.
esmu straadaajis gan ar AVR, gan ar PICiem, gan MSP430, gan ST. varu teikt ka AVR daudzeejaadaa zinjaa nestaav klaat PICam un arii otraadi. Katram ir savas labaas un sliktas puses. Pirmajaa vietaa liktu informaacijas apjomu kas ir pieejams par doto chipu, t.i. paraugu skaits un reaalu darbiibaa esoshu ieriichu daudzums. Otraa vietaa stabilitaate. Treshaa buutu cena. Ceturtais buutu orgjinaalaas tehniskaas dokumentaacijas lasamiiba, t.i. PICam tas ir nesaliidzinaami vieglaak lasaams nekaa Atmelim, MSP430 tas ir vienkaarshi pabriesmiigs.

----------


## Epis

Šeit jums būtiskākais iemesls kādēļ es tos PIC Vērtēju tik zemu, uz šo es acis pievērt vienkārši nevaru: 

Pēc personīgās pieredzes PICiem ASM valoda ir vienkārši šausmīga, un sarežģita salīdzinājumā ar AVR Asm valodu un kodiem kas tiek rakstīti, un visi noteikti ka zin ka Procesora arhitektūras Spogulis ir tā ASM valoda, kā zināms tad ASm valoda var pat teikt tieši norāda uz to kā strādā processors un Pics strādā vienkārši šausmīgi neefektīvi, ne tikai viņš izpilda 1 instrukciju 4clock ciklos bet viņas vaig veselas 2vas instrukcijas lai veiktu A+B=C operāciju, salīdzinājumā AVR to izdara ar 1 operāciju, līdz ar to AVR saliek Picu 8X   ::  pēc pūlkstens cikliem reāli 48Mhz PICs Pics ir 2.6X lēnāks par 16Mhz AVR, un 3.3X lēnāks par 20Mhz AVR (attiny) negribās nemaz rēķināt par cik reizēm Picu saliek jaunā Xmega kas iet ar 32Mhz  ::  

Es personīgi netaisos Pārmaksāt (nēsu tik bagāts) no 2.3-3.3 reizēm tikai dēļ tā čipam ir PIC nosaukums !  ::  

Ja ar šo jums nepietiek tad padomājiet par cik cikliem AVR saliek PICu izpildot  šo 16bit datu pārbīdes instrukiju movW R17:R16;R1:R0  par veselim 16 clock cikliem   ::   lūk jums AVR Spēks.

----------


## egilssk

8.bitu procesorus parasti izmanto procesu vadībai vai datu pirmatnējai apstrādei, tāpēc procesora jaudai ir sekundāra nozīme.
Ja vajag matemātiku, tad 16 vai 32 biti 
Par PIC24- izmantoju jau kādu laiku. Vislabākā fiška, kas man iepatikās ir tas ka periferiju (UART,SPI, u.c.) var konfigurēt uz gandrīz visiem izvadiem. PCB zīmēt ir bauda. Gribēju izmantot anonsētos PIC24 ar 4 UART portiem, bet MICROCHIPS vēl nasūta pat inženieru samplus.
Vakar atsūtīja PIC32. Intresanti, kāds būs, bet šajā lauciņā liekas ka CORTEX-M32 pašlaik ir līderis.

----------


## sharps

epi tu saliidzini chipus kaa iistens ekonomists. no elektronikja tavos spriedumos nav ne smakas. ar shaadu domaashanu mikrokontrolieru laucinjaa sen vajadzeeja visiem straadaat ar 32 bitu TSP chipiem. bet interesanti kaadeelj tad tie neaiznjem lielaako tirgus dalju? tu saki ka cilveeki ir iecikleejushies uz PICu... diemzheel tas neiztur kritiku. ja tu buutu pastraadaajis ar PICu un ar atmeli vismaz gadus piecus un izpiipeejis cauri desmitiem konstrukciju. tad cenas, saliidzinoshaas reklaamas (kas biezhi vien nav korektas) un datasheetus shajaa forumaa neapspriestu tik kaisliigi kaa tu to dari tagad. pameegjini kaadreiz tai lietai pieiet bezkaisliigi. peec taa dazhreiz naakas aplauzt ragus kaa jau katrs elektronikjis tos kaadreiz ir aplauzis.

piemeram ja vajag uzbuuveet kaadu specifisku konstrukciju, tad atmelim gatavu iestraazhu nemaz tik daudz nebuus. PICam toties cik uziet. shaados gadiijumos kaadeelj izgudrot jaunu velosipeedu? ar PICu straadaajot tas man aiznjems 2x mazaak laika projekta izstraadee. galu galaa PICs veiks to pashu ko atmels neskatoties uz visiem tiem instrukciju izpildes laikiem.

----------


## egilssk

Xmega jau ir labi, tikai diemžēl pirmie būs spieejami tikai gada otrajā pusē
------------------Samples- Mass Prod
ATxmega128A1 Q1-08 Q2-08
ATxmega64A1 Q1-08 Q2-08
ATxmega256A3 Q3-08 Q4-08
ATxmega32A4 Q3-08 Q4-08
ATxmega16A4 Q3-08 Q4-08
ATxmega256A1 Q4-08 Q1-09
ATxmega128A3 Q4-08 Q1-09
ATxmega64A3 Q4-08 Q1-09

----------


## Epis

> piemeram ja vajag uzbuuveet kaadu specifisku konstrukciju, tad atmelim gatavu iestraazhu nemaz tik daudz nebuus. PICam toties cik uziet. shaados gadiijumos kaadeelj izgudrot jaunu velosipeedu? ar PICu straadaajot tas man aiznjems 2x mazaak laika projekta izstraadee. galu galaa PICs veiks to pashu ko atmels neskatoties uz visiem tiem instrukciju izpildes laikiem.


 Ja runājam par tām gatavām iestrādēm, tad ko tu ar to domā Kodu gabalus kas ir atrodami intrnetā, vai arī visādas PCB plates un shēmas kas ir atrodamas internetā uz PIC ?? 
ja runā par Shēmām tad es neredzu nekādu problēmu paņemt to PIC shēmu un PIC vietā vienkārši ielikt AVR, bišķi mainīsies IO izvietojums, bet pārējais viss paliek tas pats, jo gan PIC gan AVR ir vienlīdz lielas prasības pēc Barošanas, abiem ir iekšējie Oscilātori (ārējo nevaig) varbūt kādam arī ir iekšā RTC oscilātors, ADC konvertieri līdzīgi, ir Comparātori, Opampi bīj vai nebīj jau aizmirsu, vārdsakot 95% gadījumā PiC shēmas vietā var ielikt AVR. 

Ja gribat tādu mikroshēmu platformu kuru shēmas līmenī var 100% aizvietot ar kādas citas firmas ražotajiem čipiem, un izvēlēties kā veikalā kurš piedāvā lētāko to ņemt tad ir jāņem CPLD, vai FPGA, jo visi čipi kodējās vienā valodā, Viesiem IO ir multifunkcionāli līdz ar to shēmā var aizvitot originālo fpga ar jebkuru citu kurai ir tāds pats vai lielāks IO skaits,un IO standarti, bet plati, protams, nāksies vilkt citus jo Barošanas vadi nesakritīs, bet shēmas un kodu līmenī ir 100% izvēles brīvība. (ar kodiem ir tā ka der visiem čipiem ja neizmanto ražotāju piedāvātās programmas, bet izmatno trešo firmu programmas kuras ir ražotāju neintrālas un var nokompillēt kodu uz jebkuru Fpga platformu.)

Ja skatās tieši uz Kodu līmeni tad Pic nav tā labākā platforma kuru izvēlēties lai varētu izmantot visu pasaulē sakodēto kodu kalnu Potenciālu, šeit Nepārprotams Līderis ir ARM arhitektūras proči kurus ražo ntās firmas un kodi iet uz visiem vairāk vai mazāk, un pēc pārdotajiem čipiem Lēderis ir tieši ARM procesori (vismaz 32, un 16bitos) nēsu pārliecināt vai PIci ir vairāk pārdotāki par ARM, man liekās ka ARM ir viss vairāk notirgotie.

+ Jūs tač paši teicāt ka PICus parsvarā izmanto vienkāršām lietām, līdz ar to kodi arī ir mazi un vienkārši, tātad nevaidzētu īpaši uztraukties par to vai var atrast kādu gatavu kodu, jo reāli uzkodēt no 0 būs ātrāk nekā 3dienas meklēt to kodu! tākā šeit par kodiem nav ko vispār domāt, salīdzinājumā ar 32bit pročiem uz kuriem iet visāda smagā matemātika, RTOS,OS tur ja atrod gatavu kodu esi ieguvējs, jo kodi ir lieli un apjomīgi. 

Vai tad es runāju nepareizi vai ??

----------


## sharps

Epi ja reiz viss ir tik vienkaarshi, tad kaapeec veel neesi uzbuuveejis reaali straadajoshu konstrukciju.
redz nesanaaks tie 95% aizvietojamiibas. gan kaajas funkcionaali var buutiski atshkjirties, gan programmas shiim kaajaam var sanaakt peec struktuuras pavisam savaadaakas. taapeec saku uztaisi dazhas ejoshas konstrukcijas uz vienu un tad taadas pashas uz otra. tikai tad saac runaat.

----------


## Epis

'Digitālās kājas nevar neko daudz atsķirties PICam un AVR, vienīgi varbūt analogā daļa atškirās, bet ja visu zin par analogo tad neredzu problēmu nomainīt pāris rezistorus un pielāgot analogo signālu priekš AVR iejas, ja to nevar un nemāk izdarīt tad par ko vispār te iet runa ?  
tad Runa iet par tīro shēmu kopēšanu 1 pret 1, ja tāds ir galvenais mērķis tad jau pat nevaig mācīties PICus programmēt, paņem gatavu shēmu, salodē un ielādē kodu un priecājies kā viss smuki strādā  :: 

Vienkārši ir tikai tad ja Paņem kautko gatavu, Shēmas, gatavas Plates, + kodu gabalus un saliek kopā tad ir vienkārši, bet tiko jātaisa kautkas jauns, ko nevar nopirkt veikalā, kur nevar atrast paraug shēmas, kodus internetā, tā tas viss paliek ļoti sarezģiti, jo ir vaidzīgas ļoti specifiskas zināšanas, un parasti šādas lietas internetā arī nav, ja ir tad tikai kautkādi fregmenti, daļas, kas protams bišķi palīdz, bet tāpat viss jādara pašam no A-Z. 
Ir tā jo sarežģitāka elektronika jo mazāka iespējamība ka vrēsi atrast kādu noderīgu kodu, shēmu, piemēru. tākā tie kas domā taisīt ko sarežģitu var aizmirst par gataviem kodiem, shēmām un paraugiem, šādos gadījumos palielināt savu veiksmes proccentu var tikai uz mikroshēmas universalitātes rēķina, un Papildus jaudas piejamības rēķina, jo nevar zināt kas būs un kas nebūs.  ::

----------


## sharps

atkal epi tu no otra gala visu. projekts saakas ar ideju, tad naak darba uzdevums. tikai tad saak izveeleeties chipu. tagad katru reizi sheemas un programmas no jauna taisa gadiijumos ja citaadi nevar. piemeeram ja tev ir baroshana uz viena konkreeta chipa izstraadaats. tu tachu no jaunaa projektaa netaisiisi jaunu sheemu tikai taapeec ka drusku pamainaas impulsnieka izejas spriegums. liidziigi arii programmu rakstiishanaa tiek izmantots modulju princips. ja reiz ir kaadas gatavas iestraades teiksim uz 10 dazhaadiem PICiem gan no programmiskaa gan no hardwariskaa viedoklja. uzdevums salipinot vajadziigaas daljas kopaa ar to tiktu izpildiits. tad pasaki man luudzu kaada jeega paarlekt uz atmeli kuram shaadas iestraades ir mazaak?

----------


## Epis

Nu re Tu Sharp runā tagat par sevi, tev ir tās 10 gatavās Iestrādes, gatavie moduļi, un tad tev ja pāriet uz PIC protams ir visas 10 jāpārtaisa, bet man tādu nav, (īstanībā jau ir tikai tas ir DC-DC regulātor bloku, kas jau ir pārbaudīts un atzīts par labu un lētu esam  :: , bet ja es tagat varētu atrast kādu vēll lētāku DC-regulātoru es 100% pirktu to lētāko, jo cik ta tur tā darba uztaisīt jaunu PCB biblotekas elementu un ielikt shēmā, ar mikrenēm ir sarežģitāk, bet te jau neiet runa ka tiks skraidīts no vienas čipa arhitektūras uz otru ik pēc 3-6 mēnešiem, te iet runa par to ko lai izvēlās iesācējs, priekš saviem Nākotnes ilgtermiņa Plāniem lai viņš varētu kā tu uztaisīt savus 10 moduļus un ātri būvēt Plates, kodus un tā tālāk. 

Iesācējs skatās kas ir atrodams internetā, un tur to shēmu protams ka ir daudz, bet reāli katrs taisa savu elektroniku ar savām vajadzībām, kā jau teicu jo sarežģitāka elektronika, jo mazāk iespēju ka kāds būs ielicis shēmas, kodus, jo sarežģitas lietas arī maksā dārgāk un neviens tev neies dalīties ar shēmām un kodiem elektronikai kas maksā 1000 $, ir tādas lietas kas maksā 10-50$ tur var dabūt shēmas+ kodus, vārdsakot ar visādiem struntiem internets ir pilns.
līdz ar to priekš sarežģitām lietām var aizmirst ka būs kādi kodi, un shēmas, īdz ar to atmetot šo visu haļavno kodu shēmu padarīšanu paliek reāli pati proča cena,veiktspēja,energoefektivitāte,arhitektūra, programmām bet tad ja grib kādu programmu pa Velti, tākā nekas tā īsti pa Velti nav tad skatās kādi ir ierobežojumi uz kodu izmēriem,funkcijām, UN vēl nemazsvarīgs Faktors ir paši programmātori,emulātori, piemēram es to IT DSP proci ar PCI interfeisu (15$) neņemu tikai tādēļ ka viņam šie Emulātori,+Softs maksā baigo naudu virs 1000$ + lētākais tās TMS32C6 paudzes proču dev.kits arī piķo nereāli ap 600$, tās ir pārāk lielas investīcijas, ja es būtu firma un man būtu nauda tad es investētu jo 15$ par tādu čipu ir smieklīgi maza nauda, faktiski 1.8 GMIPS procis nāk pavelti jo paši PCI interfeis čipi iet pa 12-15$ a te viss kopā un kā bonus PRocis tāds ka maz neliekās. 
Tādēļ es arī izvēlos Cortex-M3 jo tur ir Lēts 50$ dev.kits + prgramas arī ir kur nav jāmaskā neviens santīms, un limits ir tikai 32Kbaiti uz debagošanu kodā.

----------


## egilssk

> 'palielināt savu veiksmes proccentu var tikai uz mikroshēmas universalitātes rēķina, un Papildus jaudas piejamības rēķina, jo nevar zināt kas būs un kas nebūs.


 Man patiešām liekas, ka tu paļaujies uz veiksmi, varbūt sanāks.
Mana pieredze rāda, ka vienkāršāk ir iet STEP BY STEP, (no vienkāršāka procesora uz sarežģītāku).

----------


## Epis

> Man patiešām liekas, ka tu paļaujies uz veiksmi, varbūt sanāks.
> Mana pieredze rāda, ka vienkāršāk ir iet STEP BY STEP, (no vienkāršāka procesora uz sarežģītāku).


 Es to nosauktu kā izpētes processu lai saprastu ko es vispār varu izdarīt, attiecīgi uz ko es pats esu spējīgs, un visā šajā lietā esu secinājis ka ir ļoti daudz ko var izdarīt, un ir jau nospraudušās robežas, pār kurām tikt pāri dažādu būtisku iemeslu dēļ nevar, vai arī nav izdevīgi nemaz tik tālu iet. 
labs piemērs tam ir tas ka šonedēļ sapratu ka PCI-Express X1 tomēr nav īsti man pa spēkam, tādēļ ka tas vienkārši nav finansiāli izdevīgi, un arī no praktiskās puses ir pārāk sarežģitī, es nesaku ka nevarētu tādu plati uztaisīt, zināšanas, programmas man visas ir lai to uztaisītu, (pēc visiem standartiem), bet tas vienkārši ir pārāk neizdevīgi, salīdzinoši PCI plati taisīt ir vienkāršāk un protams lētāk un daudz izdevīgāk, tākā Pār PCI standartam es vismaz pāris gadus tālāk neiešu. 

Nu lūk tādas ir tās robežas pār kurām tālāk iet nav izdevīgi (vismaz man), tāpat arī ir ar Mikroshēmām, un visām citām lietām.
Domāju ka katram ir intresanti apzināties ko var un ko nevar, bet ja sevi ierobežo tikai ar 1nu mikrokontrollieri piemēram PIC tad tā arī īsti nezināsi vai esi spējīgs uz ko vairāk vai nē.

----------


## sharps

> Nu re Tu Sharp runā tagat par sevi, tev ir tās 10 gatavās Iestrādes, gatavie moduļi, un tad tev ja pāriet uz PIC protams ir visas 10 jāpārtaisa, bet man tādu nav, (īstanībā jau ir tikai tas ir DC-DC regulātor bloku, kas jau ir pārbaudīts un atzīts par labu un lētu esam , bet ja es tagat varētu atrast kādu vēll lētāku DC-regulātoru es 100% pirktu to lētāko


 bet kas liedz tev taas iestraades veidot? tev kaut viena ir? ja tu saki ka tev taadu nav, tad nemeetaajies no viena chipa pie otra. paliec stabili pie viena un taas iestraades radiisies. jaasaak ir ar vienkaarshaako. saac ar uzdevumu. panjem saakumaa vecu tintes printeri pakjidaa papeeti un sleedz pie vienkaarsha kontroliera klaat. padzenaa tos motorinjus. buus tev pirmaa eksprimentaalaa CNC mashiina. pats redzeesi ar vidusmeera atmeli un pat PICu tos motoreljus izdzenaatu taa kaa nekjeraas. nebuus vajadziigs kruts kompis.
ja tev buus 10 iestraades uz PICa un 5 iestraades uz Atmel, tad kaadu chipu tu izveeleesies, ja vajadziigaas iestraades buus uz PICa, bet Atmelim buus tikai dalja no taam?
luuk tur jau taa nelaime tevii sleepjaas, kaa jau ekonomistam. es 100% nepirktu to leetaako DC-DC regulatoru. jo varbuut vinjs buus trokshnjojosh, varbuut vinja apsaistei vajadzees leerumu detalju, kuru apreekjins izraadiisies pasmags paarejot no viena sprieguma un straavas uz citaam, varbuut pret PCB buus krietni prasiigaaks tas leetaakais chips? shaadi nikji datasheetos netiek aprakstiiti pat ne slavenajos reference design manuaaljos. tas tiek izkosts reaalaa darbaa.

----------


## Epis

Viss vairāk kodu man ir uz savas Fpga kuri iet zem Quartus progas, tur ir visādi kodu gabali no kuriem es tās loģikas būvēju, nelielu ieskatu tajā var gūt apskatot to Fpga topiku, tālāk iet AVR tur ir kodi ieskaitot Krāsns kodu un galigi vecos CNC kodus pašā sākumā es veselus 3 mēnešus kodēju AVR to stand alone motoru kontrollieri un nonācu pie tādiem secinājumiem ka jaudas pa maz, perifēriju trūkst, tādēļ arī pārgāju uz Fpga, jaudas deficīts bīj dēļ tā kad perifŗeiju trūkuma dēļ nācās izmantot proci, līdz ar to tika aizņemta nozīmīga proča jaudas daļa, + visa aritmētika ir 16 bitos, un viena signed A+B=C Operācija 16 bitos aizņem veselu čupu instrukciju (kādas 8 varētu būt) un nemaz nerunājot par kautkādām sarežģītākā matemātikas darbībām kā Kvadrātsaknes vilkšanu, dalīšanu, tādēļ arī vaig 32bit Effektīvu, ātru ar hardware dalītāju processoru Cortex-M3, un lai nettērētu processora jaudu bezjēdzīgi jālieto FPGA.

----------


## Velko

Tā jau laikam ir - no sākuma izvēli nosaka pirmais iespaids, tālāk jau tas, kas radies darba gaitā (pieredze,  gatavie koda gabali), utt. Ja nu vienīgi nav kādas speciālas vajadzības, ko nevar pavilkt.

Īstenībā jau šī diskusija ir samērā bezjēdzīga. Tas ir tas pats, kā Vi vs. Emacs, Gnome vs. KDE, un (galu galā) Windows vs. Linux.

----------


## sharps

Kaa nu kuram Velko ar to izveeli. Epim laikam jau tas domineejoshais ir pirmais iespaids. Vismaz es saaku mikrokontrolierus apguut ar scenix, tad naaca vienlaikus PICi un MSP430. Pirmais man shkjiet nostraadaaja tas cik nu kursh MCU ir pieejams. Toreiz (pirms gadiem seshiem) atmels veel tik viegli pieejams nebija.
Nedomaaju gan ka diskusija buutu bezjeedziiga. Shaadi saliidzinaajumi buus vienmeer. Taa tikai var apmainiities ar pieredzi. Varbuut pat shitaa diskusija jaapaplashina apmeeram taa AVR vs PIC vs MSP430 vs Scenix vs utt ? shaadai diskusijai buutu jaabuut kontruktiivai. teiksim ar dazhaadu programmatoru sheemaam, programmeeshanas softiem, kodu paraugiem, kur nopirkt mikrenes utt.

----------


## Epis

Vienīgais PIC normālais un arī Ekonomiski izdevīgi pērkamais čips ir šis PIC24HJ12GP201- 28SOIC pakā 
digikeyā viņš maksā ap 5.1$(mazumā), bet pie vairuma virs 25gab. cena ir ~2X zemāka 2.6$   ::  Un tas patiešām ir ļoti labs 40MIPS, 1MSPS-10bit ADC čips, kuru varētu reāli izmantot kādā Sin,Enkodera Dekoderī, lai dekodētu kādus 2vus SIn enkodera signālus ar 10bit interpolāciju, un sūtītu attiecīgi Quadratūro signālu FPGA Platei,
Ja kas es pagaidām vēl domāju pirkt to PIC24 vai nepirkt, ja pērku tad skaidrs ka uzreiz jāņem 25gabali, vienigi man tik daudz nevaig.  nevaig te kādam Šito PICU ??  

man ir Pretenzījas tikai pret PIC18, un PIC16 un zemākiem čipiem, bet jaunais PIC24 ir pavisam cits stāsts, tur ir 16 reģistri, hardware divide 32/16bit un 16/16, + reizinātāji, vārdsakot viss kā pienākās, normālam modernam procesoram, viss labāk patīk tas 500ksps 12bit ADC, kurš ar 10bitiem iet ar 1msps, un ja samazina vēl izšķirtspēju tad var dabūt 2Msps, Tas ir tas ko man vaig. + pats procis ir 16bit kas ir mūsdienās normāli, jo pārsvarā visi cipari ir 16bit, retāk 32bitos, bet šim picam arī ir dažas 32bit instrukcijas tas ir kā Papildus Bonuss  ::

----------


## sharps

Epi atkal tu visu reekjini dolaaros un bitos.

----------


## Epis

> Epi atkal tu visu reekjini dolaaros un bitos.


 Kā tad savādāk lai vispār izvēlās kādu no mikrokontrollieriem ?  

Vienīgais kas man nepatīk ar to Microship ir tas ka viņiem tie Debbugeri ir padārgi, un tādi Lētie Dev.kiti kur tas Debbugeris būtu ieintegrēts jau iekšā viņiem īsti nev  ::   sanāk ka jātērē 160$ par MPLAB® ICD2 lai tiktu pie debaggera, salīdzinoši Cortex-M3 proča kitam pa 50$ tas viss jau ir iekšā, tas pats ar MSP430 čipu USB stick kitiem 25$ tur debaggeris jau ir iekšā. FPGA kitiem 150$ arī ir iekšā, a microchip nekā nav  :: 

Varbūt kāds zin kādu Microchip PIC24H debbugeri/programmeri lētu, vai Lētu Kitu ar integrētu debugeri ??

----------


## ansius

man zheel paliek tā cilvēciņa kas uzdeva šo maģisko jautājumu:



> Vai kāds var īsumā izstāstīt ar ko atšķiras viens tips no otra???


 un ziniet, neviens tā arī konkrētu atbildi nav devis, visi tikai moči kurš nu ir labāks. ne jau to cilvēks ir uzdevis. lai spriež pats, kurš labāks. 

Es izvēlējos ATMEL, savukārt mans darba devējs ir zvērināts PIC fans. tas ir un paliek gaumes jautājums. un va korekti salīdzināt lietu kas ir izdomāta pirms ~20 (PIC) gadiem ar to kam vēl 10 gadu nav (AVR). AVR ir savādāks jau pašā idialoģijā. bet vai tas traucē izmantot PIC, NĒ!!! Ja man vajag tikai ieslēgt laideni tiristoru un izslēgt pēc pogas nospieshanas, nafig man uberkruts AVR? kur nu veel ja pic jau ir gatavs kods.

ludzu beiziet bezjēdzīgu karu! nevienam no tā nepaliek labāk. no jūsu sarunām AVR vai PIC vai kāda cita mikrokontroliera noiets nemainīsies. 

ok?

----------


## Epis

Varbūt dažiem ir vienalga cik kas maksā, bet man nav, ja es kautko pērku tad es pērku vismaz labāko ko par to naudu var nopirkt, es nēsu tik bagāts lai ņemtu sliktāko mikreni, ja es varu paņemt labāko, piemēram ja  tas PIC24HJ12GP201 maksā 2.6$ 
tad es gribu zināt vai ir kautkas labāks ko var nopirkt par tiem 2.6$ ?? 
ja nav tad es pērku to PIC24, nevis PIC18, AVR,  MSP430 vai vēl kautko citu. 

Cena ir ļoti būtiska īpaši jau Biznesā, ja piemeram ir 2vas firmas kas taisa kautkādus modinātājus, ar displeju un vēl paŗis fičām, un katra firma izmatno citas mikrenes, viena ir tāda kas izmanto jaunākās tehnoloģijas (lētākas mikrenes) otra vecās(dārgākas), kā jūs domājat kurš nopelnīs vairāk naudas ja pūlksteņi maksā vienādies ?? 
biznesā ir tā Jo lētāk jo labāk  ::  

var minēt vēlvienu piemēru: atkal tās pašas firmas, kas taisa pūlksteni, bet šoreiz abas izmanto mikrenes kuras maksā vienādies, un attiecīgi arī pelna vienādies, tā paitet viens gads, parādās viņiem jauns konkurents kurš arī taisa pūlksteņus, ar tik pat lētu mikrenu, bet piedāvā savam pūlkstenim jaunas superīgi krutas papild funkcijas, kautvai funkciju ierakstīt skaņu un modināt ar to skaņu, un tagat pirmās divas firmas redz ka trešajam biznes baigi labi iet un viņi arī grib pielikt saviem pūlksteņiem to fiču un tā firma kas izmantoja jauno mikreni, pamaina kodu un pieliek mikraronu, otra dara to pašu, bet Ak vai kad raksta kodu skaņas ierakstīšanai atklājās ka pamaz jaudas, Ko darīt ?? neko ! jāņem jaudīgāka mikrene tāda kura derēs uz tās pašas plates (līdz ar to PCB nav jāpartaisa), bet AK vai tā mikrene jau par 20% dārgāka, un viņi saprot ka uzliekot jaunu mikreni viņi vairs nav konkurētspējīgi, vienīgi atliek pāriet uz to mikreņu firmu kuru jaudīgās mikrenes izmanto konkurenti.

----------


## sharps

> Cena ir ļoti būtiska īpaši jau Biznesā, ja piemeram ir 2vas firmas kas taisa kautkādus modinātājus, ar displeju un vēl paŗis fičām, un katra firma izmatno citas mikrenes, viena ir tāda kas izmanto jaunākās tehnoloģijas (lētākas mikrenes) otra vecās(dārgākas), kā jūs domājat kurš nopelnīs vairāk naudas ja pūlksteņi maksā vienādies ??


 tai firmai kurai buus modernaaks  uz leetaakas mikrenes pulkstenis gljukos, bet tai uz vecaakas mikrenes, kas ir paarbaudiita veertiiba pulkstenis straadaas stabili. kuras firmas pulksteni pirks?
shis princips neskaitaamas reizes ir pieraadiijies arii manaa praksee. var nopirkt leetaaku un it kaa jaudiigaaku mikreni, bet reaali dziivee taa ir pilniigs suuds peec daudziem punktiem.

----------


## Epis

Nu tad ir Jāveic kādi eksperimenti, lai salīdzinātu kura mikrene ir stabilāka pret gļukiem un tādām visādām lietām, protams eksperimentā abām mikrenēm jābūt ielodētām līdzīgās platēs, vai arī tādās platēs kas atbilstu Ražotāja specifikācijām un Rekomendācijām. 
Savādāk ja ielodēs mikreni tādā platē kas neatbilst nekādiem ražotāja noteiktajiem standartiem, piemēram ar sliktu barošanas bloku, nevienu kapacitātoru, tad protams ka nekas neies, man jau ir tāda pieredze kur atmega8 negāja jo spriegums krita dēļ slikta DC-regulātora, tākā vaig salīdzināt darbu pie normāliem darbības apstākļiem.

----------


## sharps

razhotaaja rekomendaacijas attiecas uz vinja razhoto chipu. bet ja tev blakus buus skaljsh DC-DC tad visas taas rekomendaacijas vari laist misenee.

----------


## Epis

> razhotaaja rekomendaacijas attiecas uz vinja razhoto chipu. bet ja tev blakus buus skaljsh DC-DC tad visas taas rekomendaacijas vari laist misenee.


 Ir tač jābūt kādiem Filtriem, kas tos trokšņus Pašā Barošanā izfiltrē, kautvai ja lieto DC-DC switch regulatorus, tad tur ir induktors kas pats pa sevīm ir kā filtrs, vai tad tie trokšņi ir tik nenormāli spēcīgi ?? 
Un kas tad tās par ierīcēm kas tā trokšņo ?? 

Sliktākajā gadījumā ja ir baigie trokšņi tad uz Plates jāliek papildus baterija,

----------


## Epis

Es tā nupat vienu piemēru iedomājos kā varētu izolēt super trokšņainu barošanas līniju, mans variants tāds paņemam 4 tranzistorus, 2 induktorus un tranzistorus liekam pirms un pēc katra induktora lai varētu tos induktoru pieslēgt un atslēgt no barošanas vada, darbība tāda:

1. 
Barošanas vads    ON  induktors OF   (pirmais induktors)
                          OFF induktors ON (otrais)  
un šādi slēdzam strāvu.
+ ir tač visādi transformātori, un tā tālāk, tākā neredzu kur ir problēma, (moš es esu pārāk dumš )

----------


## ansius

*mož Epi un Sharp sūtat viens otram PM un miers, parejiem jau vairs nav interesanti sekot, jo abas puses maļ tik vienu un to pašu pat neieklausoties otrā.*

----------


## zzz

Atslaabsti, ansius. Normaalaa forumaa beerninsh epis sen buutu noraavies pilnu komplektu vaarnu par spamu un muljkjiibaam. Kejwords - normaalaa.

----------


## egilssk

Epi, priekš PIC24 paņem PICKIT2. Tas ir programeris, debugeris un tagad tam ir papildus elementārs loģiskais analizators un USB<->UART pārveidotājs.
Pašam ir ICD2 un PICKIT2, starpība gandrīz nekāda, reizēm pat labāk patīk PICKIT2.
Ja pērk no MICROCHIP, tad cena ~35$ + pasts.

----------


## Epis

Mans personīgais Cenas funkcionalitātes, un atbilstbas salīdzinājums PICiem pret visiem pārējiem.
No Piciem kura funkcionalitāte atbilst viņa cenai ir tie PIC16, ar mazu Flash atmiņu, un attiecīgi zemu cenu, tur lētākie modeļi iet par 0.4$ (vairumā) lētākie AVR attiny)vairumā iet pa 1-1.2$ tākā šeit varētu būt motivācija izmantot tos Pic16 švakos čipus, tīri primitīvās funkcijās kur vaig slēgt kādus kanālus, jo paša čipa Flash atmiņa ir ļoti maza, un tiem čipiem kam flash paliek lielāks arī ir dārgāki un tuvojās attiny virzienam, un tad atkal jāskatās vai nav izdevīgāk ņemt attiny, kas attiecās uz PIC18 tad tie ir pa dārgi ap 2$ un šeit jau ir cita konkurence, kā MSP430 (no 1.6$), tākā PIC18 nav tā labākā izvēle, jo tur pat ir PIC24HJ kas iet sākot no 2.4$, 
līdz ar to Piciem savai cenai atbilst mazākās Flash ietilpības PIC16 čipi un arī PIC24, visa PIC18 sērija manuprāt ir galīgi garām un savai cenai neatbilstoša, jo šeit konkurentiem ir labāki piedāvājumi !  uz PIC12,10 es neskatos varētu būt ka tie arī ir savai cenai atbilstoši, kautvai tāpēc ka tās iespējams ir vess lētākās mikrenes, kuru cena varētu būt pārdesmit santīmu, man liekās ka neviens cits tik lētas mikrenes nerežo.
Faktiski ir tā jo lielāka mikrenes cena jo lielāka konkurence starp čipu ražotājiem, visi grib savu Pīrāga daļu, un jo cena lielāka jo garšibāks pīrāgs  ::  tākā pēc 2.4$ kur PIC24 bīj tāds kā neliels līderīts viņa pozīcijas ilgi tajā Līdera statusā neturās jo tur pat 1$ augstāk jau sākās Cortex-M3 ARM7 sfēra, kur Piciem vairs nav ko meklēt, un šie ARM arhitektūras proči dominē varētu pat teikt līdz pat kādai 8-10 $ robežai, kur sāk nākt iekšā jauni spēlētāji, kā TI DSP proči, un citi DSP milži un arī FPGA čipi parādās pie 10$ robežas, ar saviem iespāidīgajiem teorētiskās Jaudas parametriem.

Nu lūk tas ir īsumā mans priekštats par to kāda vieta ir katrai čipu markai. 

Ja kādam ir sava tabula, secība tad liekat iekša, būtu intresanti padiskutēt.

----------


## rengens

Baigi laba diskusija  ::  Nevajag tikai uzvilkties.
Katrā ziņā atbilde domāju, ka visiem ir skaidra. 
Paldies jums.

----------


## Epis

Nupat izlasīju vienu Sasodīti labu rakstu par šo. Te tēmu pēc būtības ir nevis PIC vs AVR, bet gan vairāk: "kā izvēlēties mikrokontrollieri savam projektam"  uz ko skatītes izvēloties kādu čipu.
un šeit raksts : "Choosing a microcontroller and other design decisions - Part 1" laikam vēlāk būs arī 2, un 3 daļa, īsti nezinu vai nākošos rakstos vispār tur parādīsies tieši par 8bit čipiem
http://www.pldesignline.com/howto/20740 ... SCJUNN2JVN

Tur vairāk ir runa par 32bit čipiem, bet būtība jau nemainās, tur ir pateikts kas ir galvenie argumenti izvēloties kādu procesora arhitektūru, un ar ko ir jērēķinās. kontekstā ja apskata tos visus argumentus uz PIC un AVR tad abiem diviem šie visi parametri ir Izcili labi tas ir piejamība, atbalsts, lietotāju skaits, saceptie kodi, lēti dev.kiti vārdsakot šeit starpības nav līdz ar to pareizi ir ja salīdzinot šos čipus meklē starpību tieši viņu tehniskajos, arhitektūras, perifēriju parametro.

Beigās tur ir teikts apmēram tā ka galda datoriem tāds Defakto standarts ir 8051 arhitektūras proči, bet iekš Embedded world tas standarts ir ARM, par tādu PIC standartu nekas nav teikts minēts.

Šito rakstu arī derētu palasīt tiem Galda datoru Faniem, kas fano par tām Lētajām kompja mātesplatēm, lielo jaudu, un domā priekškam vispār vaig čakarēties ar kautkādiem PIC,AVR, vai 32bit ARM, ja var vienkārši piespraust kompim kādu PCI to LTP,RS232 vai cita veida signālu karti priekš visādas elektronikas pieslēgšanas, vadīšanas

----------


## GuntisK

Kāda nu tur fanošana!    ::  Katrs izmanto to, kas viņaprāt būtu vispareizākais paredzamajam mērķim un atbilstošākais esošajām zināšanām. Un kā zināms jāsāk no vienkāršākā pamazām pārejot uz augstāku līmeni...

----------

